# Rally and Agility



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

We need to add to this sectionIMO

So for the rally and agility - did any of you purchase home starter kits? Maybe even build your own? 

Right now we are upgrading on our fence to allow more fun space for our dogs and hope to start on our training. We will be holding off on some of this with Olie obviously until he is older but some things he can start doing after we finish obedience. But we want to get Suri active sooner than latter.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I found some used agility equipment on our local on-line classifieds. I have a teeter-totter, a tire jump, a table and a tunnel... Just for fun!! We're planning to start rally classes with Lucy in January, but I don't have any equipment/signage at home.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I found some used agility equipment on our local on-line classifieds. I have a teeter-totter, a tire jump, a table and a tunnel... Just for fun!! We're planning to start rally classes with Lucy in January, but I don't have any equipment/signage at home.


Thats cool! I think Olie needs a bit more training on rally, but I seen thry had kits in pet edge and wondered if they were a benefit


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

All of my stuff is home made other than a purchased tunnel (a Christmas present from my parents a few years ago) and a friend of mine makes agility equipment, so bought a teeter and weave pole base from him. I have everything other than an aframe... mine bit the dust last year.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Rally O -all you really need is a basic understanding of obedience, and then purchases some cones and print off the signs. You can pretty much teach yourself, just can be helpful to have an instructor to point out your errors.

Agility -It can help to have equipment, but if you are teaching it wrong, then it won't benefit you at all. It would be easier to start at a club, and then introduce equipment.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

With Rally, I felt it was helpful to have a book that had all the exercises explained. Sometimes the signs are not self explanatory. I always take it to Rally trials to double check signs. For instance, the last sign on a course wanted you to have your dog finish and proceed forward. I walked the course and in my mind, the dog was sitting and then we were going forward. I watched a few folks and no one had their dog sit... double checked my book and there was not sit - the dog just had to get to the finish position and then go forward.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

jak said:


> Rally O -all you really need is a basic understanding of obedience, and then purchases some cones and print off the signs. You can pretty much teach yourself, just can be helpful to have an instructor to point out your errors.
> 
> Agility -It can help to have equipment, but if you are teaching it wrong, then it won't benefit you at all. It would be easier to start at a club, and then introduce equipment.


Around my area to do this you have to complete their puppy, and beginner classes....kind of iritates me because Suri has obediance training and is good, just some firming up on commands and a couple that I have tought the other dogs. Olie I can do this as we are starting his classes in a couple weeks, OR NO LATER than January. So needless to say I am still searching.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Olie said:


> Around my area to do this you have to complete their puppy, and beginner classes....kind of iritates me because Suri has obediance training and is good, just some firming up on commands and a couple that I have tought the other dogs. Olie I can do this as we are starting his classes in a couple weeks, OR NO LATER than January. So needless to say I am still searching.


Could you ask to talk to them and then explain to them the circumstance with Suri and that she is already trained and then show them?


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

I haven't been to any classes yet  I am incredibly lucky though to live right next door to the preschool owned by my inlaws, with a massive fenced grass area. We have sesaws, jumps, tunnels, and foam step type shapes, hula hoops and cones at our disposal. Lots of fun!


----------

